# Es ist zum Kotzen!



## EvilWillow

Wenn einen etwas so richtig aufregt und ärgert, findet man es (manchmal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, weil einem leicht übel wird) *zum Kotzen*. 

Beispiel aus dem Alltag:
_Der Bus hat wieder Verspätung und ich komme heute wieder zu spät zur Arbeit. (Es ist) Zum Kotzen!_

PONS schlägt "es un coñazo" vor, aber wenn ich mir die anderen Bedeutungen von "coñazo" so ansehe, hoffe ich auf eine Alternative, die das Bild der deutschen Wendung irgendwie besser rüberbringt. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Spharadi

Es nauseabundo.
(Te) da náuseas.


----------



## Lord_British

EvilWillow said:


> Wenn einen etwas so richtig aufregt und ärgert, findet man es (manchmal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, weil einem leicht übel wird) *zum Kotzen*.
> 
> Beispiel aus dem Alltag:
> _Der Bus hat wieder Verspätung und ich komme heute wieder zu spät zur Arbeit. (Es ist) Zum Kotzen!_
> 
> PONS schlägt "es un coñazo" vor, aber wenn ich mir die anderen Bedeutungen von "coñazo" so ansehe, hoffe ich auf eine Alternative, die das Bild der deutschen Wendung irgendwie besser rüberbringt. Danke im Voraus.



Esta situación me da asco. (ekelhaft)

Estoy hasta las narices de esta situación. (Oberlippe Unterkante)

Estoy hasta los cojones/huevos de esta situación (geht mir vol auf den Sack -> männlicher Sack gemeint, nicht Kartoffelsack)


----------



## Neretva

EvilWillow said:


> Wenn einen etwas so richtig aufregt und ärgert, findet man es (manchmal im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, weil einem leicht übel wird) *zum Kotzen*.
> 
> Beispiel aus dem Alltag:
> _Der Bus hat wieder Verspätung und ich komme heute wieder zu spät zur Arbeit. (Es ist) Zum Kotzen!_
> 
> PONS schlägt "es un coñazo" vor, aber wenn ich mir die anderen Bedeutungen von "coñazo" so ansehe, hoffe ich auf eine Alternative, die das Bild der deutschen Wendung irgendwie besser rüberbringt. Danke im Voraus.


 
Es para cagarse.


----------



## azulada

Me repatea _(coloquial)_

Me toca las narices _(coloquial)_

¡Me saca de mis casillas! 

¡Me pone de los nervios!

¡Estoy harto/a! (si es una situación que se repite).

No lo puedo aguantar.

No lo soporto.

¡Es intolerable!

¡Es insoportable!

¡Es inaguantable!




"_coñazo_", wie du schon gesagt hast, passt nicht in diesem Kontext. Man sagt "_Esto es un coñazo_", wenn etwas sehr langweilig ist (z.B. ein Film, eine Vorlesung, ein Vortrag...)


----------



## jartesm

"Es un coñazo" es la versión malsonante del antiguo "Es una lata" (langweilig). Para mí, lo más acertado es lo que ha dicho Neretva, porque responde al lenguaje coloquial espontáneo, sin entrar en expresiones más groseras: "¡Es para cagarse!".
Y también es igual de común "Estoy hasta los (mismísimos) cojones" o "Estoy hasta los huevos" (en boca de hombres, vista la referencia genital). Si se quiere ser más fino: "¡Me tienen harto/a".
Saludos.
Joan


----------



## EvilWillow

¡Gracias por todas las respuestas!


----------

